# CCW Class Recommendation Needed



## hydraporter (Oct 2, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good CCW instructor? I'd like to do the class and range time on a weekday if possible. Also will likely need a place where I can rent a handgun for the range time.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

_*www.nwfta.org*_

Give this one a shout.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I took the NRA basic pistol class. While its not necessarily gear towards CCW it is good training and meets the requirements for CCW. It is also a prerequisite for more advanced NRA classes such as personal protection in the home and out of the home. I can give you the contact info of a good instructor if you'd like.


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Lots of options available for you. Good luck!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Another - better - option is a PFF member by the screen name of mongoose.

He is a gunsmith as well as an experienced firearms instructor. He has a private shooting range in Santa Rosa County and I expect he has a variety of handguns that you could try out.

His name is Patrick Bussey - [email protected] - 850.450.6101

The best part - he doesn't claim to possess training/certifications/credentials that he really hasn't earned...he practices honesty.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine! myfloridaccw.com

send me a PM.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Another - better - option is a PFF member by the screen name of mongoose.
> 
> He is a gunsmith as well as an experienced firearms instructor. He has a private shooting range in Santa Rosa County and I expect he has a variety of handguns that you could try out.
> 
> ...


I'm stretching my finger muscle's, so I'll be ready fer ya next time we meet:whistling::thumbsup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

meow meow forum fighter you!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

scubapro said:


> meow meow forum fighter you!


I'll scratch your eyes out and cover you up in litter!!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

www.iwillnotbeavictim.com


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

The man has an epic private range. 

Random Credentials or not, his range is sweet, he teaches basic ccw very well and its fun to shoot at his place. I mean he literally has every single CCW weapon they make, available for you to shoot, so you dont have spend $$$ trying guns 

Haters gon' hate. We dont all need a navy seal/gunsmith/ffl/rob pincus to train us, hell im sure NUTNFANCY could train proficent shooters, its all about passion.
Iwillnotbeavictim.com


----------



## Piratespazz (Mar 27, 2012)

*CCW class*

Message removed


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*OH BOY, here we go again...I think I will sit this one out but second Bussey, that is it, all I am saying!*


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

???


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

*Capt Ron*



bama99 said:


> www.iwillnotbeavictim.com


+1. After hearing the squabble, I took the time to go meet him. Ron is a cool dude. In 5 min he helped me with my trigger pull on the glock.

Sam


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Jerome, glassplus, is also super knowledgeable.


----------

